# Tail lights by Johnebgoode



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

John did a great job on my tail lights so I am obliged to share.
The folks at the Alan Young dealership do all my installations, so I must also give credit to those folks, especially Steve...... Thanks again John, excellent work. 

I am having problems with loading them onto the screen, if someone can help I would appreciate it. Anyway I posted them on the 2005 exterior gallery for all who would like to see the them, ah and I see they are in my gallery as well. So please enjoy. 

The car is dirty but hey I am 6000 miles away and can't wash it......

(edit: pictures added by 05gto)


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

What's up man, glad you like it! Wait till you get to drive that beast!


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> What's up man, glad you like it! Wait till you get to drive that beast!


hehe no doubt, good things come to those who wait  

Thank you 05GTO for putting the pictures up.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> John did a great job on my tail lights so I am obliged to share.
> Thanks again John, excellent work.


Glad you're happy.......car looks great with them installed..!!


----------



## GTO_go_BLUE (Oct 18, 2005)

Them tails make that machine look NASTY !!!! Ya need to get home to put some miles on her though.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Man that car looks badass. Only thing it needs now are black wheels with a polished lip and center cap. :cool


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> Man that car looks badass. Only thing it needs now are black wheels with a polished lip and center cap. :cool


i am actually trying to get some black chrome rims, i have a number of accessories to match them, like new badges the GTO inlay, are all black chrome. I will be home in May and once i get everything put on and polished up, i will share the pictures. Thanks for the compliments...


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

GTO_go_BLUE said:


> Them tails make that machine look NASTY !!!! Ya need to get home to put some miles on her though.


yeah i am impatiently waiting for May to get here, but i take a lot of joy in hearing about everyone else's experiences on the road with the kills and the jaw dropping looks. so please everyone keep them coming, rest assured i will read them, and have a big ol' smile on my face knowing i am going to have my chance........


----------



## arizonablackgoat (Mar 28, 2006)

Where did you get the tinted tail lights or how did you get yours tinted???? I've been searching everywhere to find a way to do this to mine.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

arizonablackgoat said:


> Where did you get the tinted tail lights or how did you get yours tinted???? I've been searching everywhere to find a way to do this to mine.


johnebgoode does them on this forum, pm him and he'll hook you up! We installed those here at the dealership and, I can tell you first hand, they are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> John did a great job on my tail lights so I am obliged to share.
> The folks at the Alan Young dealership do all my installations, so I must also give credit to those folks, especially Steve...... Thanks again John, excellent work.
> 
> The car is dirty but hey I am 6000 miles away and can't wash it......
> ...



Sweet! One of the best/meanest lookin' GTOs I've seen.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> Sweet! One of the best/meanest lookin' GTOs I've seen.


Dude, you should see it in person, the pics just don't do his car justice!!! Oh look, my fingerprints on his passenger side tail light..... sorry man...:cheers


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Dude, you should see it in person, the pics just don't do his car justice!!! Oh look, my fingerprints on his passenger side tail light..... sorry man...:cheers


I can believe it.

I'm too old and lazy to own a black car now, and keep it lookin' good, but I once owned a black '69 Nova SS that was limo tinted, chrome mags, polished and *chromed everything* under the hood...got about 7 mpg 

Seemed like it had way more bottom-end torque than my GTO, because of the cam and gearing, but it actually wasn't that fast in the quarter (14's) ...needed a lot more fuel, I think! Still, it was fun gettin' it sideways in 2nd (auto) to oncoming traffic. 

In other words, black muscle cars look :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> In other words, black muscle cars look :cool


I agree!!
*inappropriate comment coming up*
My first SRT4 was black, pain in the ass to keep clean but it looked so good!!


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> Sweet! One of the best/meanest lookin' GTOs I've seen.



thanks Boss, i appreciate the compliments....


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Dude, you should see it in person, the pics just don't do his car justice!!! Oh look, my fingerprints on his passenger side tail light..... sorry man...:cheers


now that you mention it, i better not find any SUPRISES hidden in there, no telling what you could have done to it/in it while no one was around.....  i know you're still trying to deal with FAT BEOTCH being gone but my car is spoken for...... 

but it's good your getting accustomed to seeing the tail lights, that way it will be a familiar site..... :seeya:  

26


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> now that you mention it, i better not find any SUPRISES hidden in there, no telling what you could have done to it/in it while no one was around.....  i know you're still trying to deal with FAT BEOTCH being gone but my car is spoken for......
> 
> but it's good your getting accustomed to seeing the tail lights, that way it will be a familiar site..... :seeya:
> 
> 26


 
Well, you'll be more relieved to know that I took the aftermarket piece of sh*t wastegate off and now she only runs 10 lbs of boost, in other words, it's slower than sh*t right now..... damnit.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Well, you'll be more relieved to know that I took the aftermarket piece of sh*t wastegate off and now she only runs 10 lbs of boost, in other words, it's slower than sh*t right now..... damnit.


WOOOHOOOOOOOO let the excuses begin.... :lol: :cheers it will still be fun though


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> WOOOHOOOOOOOO let the excuses begin.... :lol: :cheers it will still be fun though


SMART ASS!!!!! I knew you'd say that, so, I'm taking some of the home remodeling fund and replacing it and getting spray...... just so you'll get used to the grocery cart handle view.....:lol:


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> SMART ASS!!!!! I knew you'd say that, so, I'm taking some of the home remodeling fund and replacing it and getting spray...... just so you'll get used to the grocery cart handle view.....:lol:


:rofl: ok i give up :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> :rofl: ok i give up :cheers


Touche'


----------

